# While cutting, how important is cardio?



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Lets say I'm on a cut at the moment, hitting around 1600 cals (maintenance 2200).

Is it really needed? I know all it does is shred them extra calories but it has more a psychological effect on you if you do the cardio and obviously will see results quicker due to less cals.

Most people hate doing cardio, well I do...find it boring and time consuming.

Would you say its important?


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say, eat 2-300 more calories and then burn them off through cardio, but ultimately it probably doesn't make much difference


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Not very.

But if you want to eat more youll need more cardio to compensate


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Cardio is a must not only for the outside on where u wanna look like but most importantly for the inside such as ur heart. It's been said before, cardio along with an edged diet only will get u where u wanna be.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Cardio is a must not only for the outside on where u wanna look like but most importantly for the inside such as ur heart. It's been said before, cardio along with an edged diet only will get u where u wanna be.


So your saying my diet alone won't help me strip them lbs before my holiday? Cardio is a must to go with it, it does help in the head thinking "i've done all I can to get that fat off". I feel as if I haven't done my shift this week.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

i would imagine it would all come down to how lean you want to be...


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dan0725 said:


> So your saying my diet alone won't help me strip them lbs before my holiday? Cardio is a must to go with it, it does help in the head thinking "i've done all I can to get that fat off". I feel as if I haven't done my shift this week.


Diet alone wont cut it as much as u would with cardio mate.

Surely having a perfect diet will make u healthier and leaner but to some extent. Cardio = x 3 quicker results


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

So your saying even though it only shreds the calories for example 200 cals, it would do a lot more than just that loosing fat wise?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

gymgym said:


> . Cardio = x 3 quicker results


So your saying a guy dieting on 2k with no cardio will have worse results than a guy dieting on 2.5k with 500 burnt?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I can burn loads of body fat with no cardio.

Only recently dropped 16lb in 5 weeks with zero cardio.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I never liked cardio, but I'm trying to lose fat, much faster results with a few 700 cal burning cardio sessions thrown in every week!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Well if you have a 500- diet though a week and lose 1lb, if you do 500 burn cardio everyday you will burn 2lb a week.

If you dieting 1000- you will lose 2lb a week. Cardio doesnt make a difference its all about calories in vs calories out.

I'm not saying dont do it, just the facts. I personally use 5min to warm up and 5 mins at the end to keep up some stamina


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

People are scared of cardio, bodybuilding is weight training, cardio, nutrition and rest!!!. Benefits for me are weight training can be more intense, feel healthier, feel tighter plus good for ur most important muscle HEART


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I can burn loads of body fat with no cardio.
> 
> Only recently dropped 16lb in 5 weeks with zero cardio.


Zero carbs too? lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Zero carbs too? lol


130g ed mate.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dan0725 said:


> So your saying even though it only shreds the calories for example 200 cals, it would do a lot more than just that loosing fat wise?


Definitely yes.



Malibu said:


> So your saying a guy dieting on 2k with no cardio will have worse results than a guy dieting on 2.5k with 500 burnt?


lol You complicating urself. Cardio is a must for all whether u like it or not so get ur bum on treadmill and show me some sweat 

And yes would be same in the end.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

gymgym said:


> . Cardio is a must for all whether u like it or not so get ur bum on treadmill and show me some sweat


Fcuk that lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Malibu said:


> So your saying a guy dieting on 2k with no cardio will have worse results than a guy dieting on 2.5k with 500 burnt?


Surely it'll give your metabolism a longer boost too.


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd say cardio is effective when cutting and for me required, although there are views that it is not required when cutting calories and still lifting heavy.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

If u train quick and intense u can then beneficiate from an anaerobic + aerobic session tho I would recommend u still hit cardio and frequency would depend on how much BF% u at now and what's ur goal like.


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

Did any of you guys see that Panorama (I think) episode on cardio the other month.

The guy used to do bikes, running, walking etc.

And the boffs basically said for many many people cardio, like running, will not have to much of an effect on them.

But quick bursts of intense cardio can.

The guy did 5 x 30 seconds full on sprints on a exercise bike, every day, for 1 month, showed very good results.

Very quick training, 5 minutes a day.

I'm doing it now.


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes I saw that, but how long did he do it for? How long have you been doing it for?


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

As in how many weeks did he do it?


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

I think he did it for a 1 month.

I've been doing it since last week.

It does make you sweat, and your heart does pound.

But I run 5k once a week, just a back up, and I play Squash twice a week.

So havn't done it in total isolation.

I just cant be ****d spending another 30 mins in the gym after a workout.


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01cywtq

This hopefully is a link to the program. it was Horizon .

Shows the benefits of tabata type training, 20 secs high intensity, 10 sec recovery, do 8 times. Done on a bike.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JAY TB said:


> Did any of you guys see that Panorama (I think) episode on cardio the other month.
> 
> The guy used to do bikes, running, walking etc.
> 
> ...


If this is the one I am thinking of with that doctor I am pretty sure, if memory serves, the HIIT he was doing was to improve - or not - insulin sensitivity and VO2 max, and the scientists were able to do tests to predict whether he would be able to increase and improve VO2 max and insulin sensitivity respectively. After I watched it I wondered if people might interpret it as saying some aren't able to loss weight by means of an exercise induced calorie deficit (some how) - unless I am the one who got my wires crossed.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> If this is the one I am thinking of with that doctor I am pretty sure, if memory serves, the HIIT he was doing was to improve - or not - insulin sensitivity and VO2 max, and the scientists were able to do tests to predict whether he would be able to increase and improve VO2 max and insulin sensitivity respectively. After I watched it I wondered if people might interpret it as saying some aren't able to loss weight by means of an exercise induced calorie deficit (some how) - unless I am the one who got my wires crossed.


And of course it actually didn't work! Shock!!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Kimball said:


> And of course it actually didn't work! Shock!!!


What didn't work mate?

Edit: if you're talking about any improvements in insulin sensitivity and VO2 max, I believe his insulin sensitivity improved, but his VO2 max didn't, which correlated to what the tests predicted.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

V02 max showed no signs of improvement - no biggy, doesnt mean you will always be a fatty, just means your CV wont improve very much so you might not get "better" at running. It helped a crazy ammount with the fat stored in his blood and I think the way he converted nutrition for use/ storage. IMO cardio is very nesecary... just dont do some long distance sh!t or you can burn up all those muscle gains. Do 15-30 mins where you can still hold a conversation OR HIIT for 15 minutes. (I followed this to lose 19kg  )


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

If you hate 'cardio' like me (eg, runnin on a treadmill for an hour), the best thing you can do is get a bicycle, i cycle literally everywhere that's less than 3 miles away. I even do a shop every 2 days rather than weekly and do it on my bike. I find it easier when the cardio has a 'purpose'


----------

